# Coffee, my love..



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

love me some coffee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Layla said:


> So my problem is that drinking coffee is a crutch that I really need to help me get through the strangeness of each day.. but I'm starting to think that maybe I should be cutting back.
> I've been drinking it since I was five years old so it's hard for me to even contemplate.
> 
> I'm thinking about drinking decaf more and I might switch to all decaf.
> If that really helps then I could just save getting coffee for occasions when I _really_ need it.


Hi Layla,

I only drink decaf at home and when at work or being out at friends or a caf?/restaurant, I drink regular coffee. I have been doing this for years now and you will get used to it. The regular coffee even tastes better (and something you can look forward to).
Try to find out after how many cups of regular coffee you get dizzy and anxious, you can take that (minus one) as the maximum for the day.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Giving up coffee made quite a big difference to me. By giving up I mean cutting down from 4 or 5 cups a day to 4 or 5 a week. Some decaf can taste almost normal, especially if you use ground, not instant, and you can always mix them in different amounts...ease yourself out of it rather than stopping too suddenly (which gives you splitting headaches).

I drink tea now mostly, really weak and milky, which is easily as good as diazepam in dealing with anxiety. You could try and get hooked on that instead (tea, not diazepam).

When I cut down on coffee I started by only drinking it in the mornings, and not drinking instant, and then after a while only when I was meeting friends or very tired.

Lol - reading this thread made me go and make a cup of coffee though, even though it's 1.30am and my sleep patterns are already messed up. :roll:


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmm, Your right. I used to drink a lot of coffee and not really feel anything noticable. I had a double double the other day and found my heart racing and my hands shaking not knowing why, until i looked back and realized i had drank one about 15-30 mins before... Dp Dr must have something to do with the brain now. If stimulants now produce anxiety attacks then... Something has changed upstiars


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Beth, I'm drinking green tea right now 
I drink alot of tea too actually but mostly only at home since when I'm out all I can get is yucky tea.

I always grind my own coffee at home. It tastes so good 
But hopefully like you said wendy, it will taste better if I don't have the coffee IV drip going all day long.
Actually I just found some really good locally roasted coffee that's decaf and it's tasty but kind of pricey so I'm gonna try buying mostly that and hopefully knowing I can't afford it will help me not to drink it up too fast. 
(lynch mob, isn't it funny how easy it is to not realise how much coffee you're drinking too?)

Tommorow morning it's half decaf and no second pot


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Coffee? Yes please, two sugars with cream please =)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry hon, all I have is black as the pit of doom coffee.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Layla said:


> Sorry hon, all I have is black as the pit of doom coffee.


Well you're female right? females can make milk right? :lol: chop chop =P


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:shock: I could answer that but it's not worth it. 
*tsk* dirty boy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Layla said:


> :shock: I could answer that but it's not worth it.
> *tsk* dirty boy.


I'm over due my weekly spanking; luckily my "bit of the side" will sort me out this Friday? ?dirty boy? come now Layla, don?t be turning me on :wink: :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Layla said:


> :roll:


Like I said in the other tread to you a moment ago, if you can?t express what you want to say in English? just draw what comes to mind, mite be interesting =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: I could answer that but it's not worth it.
> ...


EP, I just want to say to you, that I find your comments on sexuality (how you describe your own sexuality and how you act towards women on the board in this respect) a bit icky (if that is the right word?). What about being a bit more of a 'gentleman' in this respect? I think women like that better 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear EP,
I hate to say this, but yes, what Wendy said. A tad too much information some times? :?

And damnit, I love coffee too. But I only allow myself two real cups in the morning. It makes my DP worse ... they actually have done one study on that that I know of. Caffeine is really not good for anxiety. And in a woman with DP, they could bring it on with caffeine (I think in pill form and they used placebo and real). There must be other studies, but it makes perfect sense to me.

But I MUST HAVE IT. I buy the "fancy stuff" -- one indulgence. There is NOTHING like freshly ground, freshly brewed, deeeelicious coffee. But you know, I should cut it out completely.

I live with it as I just love the taste. It doesn't even give me a pick me up -- it makes my heart pound, my hands shake, and it sometimes makes me queasy, BUT I LOVE THE TASTE, and I have to laugh, but now I want coffee and it's time for bed. It's one reason to get up in the morning. Simple pleasures, but for me NO CAFFEINE of any kind after about 11:00 a.m. (That includes soda).

Cheers,
D


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> Dear EP,
> I hate to say this, but yes, what Wendy said. A tad too much information some times? :?
> 
> But I MUST HAVE IT. I buy the "fancy stuff" -- one indulgence. There is NOTHING like freshly ground, freshly brewed, deeeelicious coffee. But you know, I should cut it out completely.
> ...


  That's just how I feel too! (about both things you mentioned :lol: )

Coffee, why is it so comforting and enjoyable . Really life is strange in all kinds of little ways... :roll:


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

throw that coffee in the bin, light it on fire and replace it with green tea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Wendy said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Layla said:
> ...


Hello Wendy, thanks for making me aware how you feel? for some reason I just feel totally comfortable talking like that, maybe I?m finding it hard to empathize with people at the moment?... I can?t be sure. But as you know my barriers which would stop me from being rude aren?t working so well lately, it?s not just online? it?s at work too, I told the people I work with at the Croft that I got laid last Friday and they are like ?wow; you can?t say that Darren? but they are laughing at the same time? so I?m confused.

Any how, please keep making me aware if I upset you or any one else please.

Thank you.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Definition in Websters Dictionary 1978..."coffee: a brown bitter tasting liqud".

Since its first use it was used as a drug, even when it was mixed into elixers centuries ago. It was always seen as a mystery why it gave such a lift to people until the alkoloid was isolated after science came into practice in Europe. To me that is its appeal to people, it is foremost a drug no matter what you all say about its taste. Same thing as beer or spirits, without the effect of the alcohol (which also gives taste just as caffeine does) beer would not exist today. Regular Tea has the same alkoloid as the coffee bean (related anyway). herbal teas are just plain soothing and taste good without the caffeine.

I love beer and coffee, don't get me wrong, I am just calling a spade a spade. And yes, caffeine greatly will increase my dp/dr, especially when taken in situtations where my dp/dr increases anyway ( lucheons or meetings for example)).
jft


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

> It makes my DP worse ... they actually have done one study on that that I know of. Caffeine is really not good for anxiety. And in a woman with DP, they could bring it on with caffeine (I think in pill form and they used placebo and real). There must be other studies, but it makes perfect sense to me.


It's interesting that studies have been done with DP and caffeine. The fact that caffeine brings on DP or makes it stronger seems to strongly suggest that DP is a symptom of an anxiety disorder, and not a stand-alone neurologically based disease.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Jane said:


> fact that caffeine brings on DP or makes it stronger seems to strongly suggest that DP is a symptom of an anxiety disorder, and not a stand-alone neurologically based disease.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Layla,

I can totally relate to your adoration of that tantalizingly bitter nectar. Coffee gives me great comfort as well. Especially in the morning. My thing is that I'll drink a super-strong cup (usually Starbucks or Lavazza) of coffee in the morning that will almost knock me on my ass but then usually won't have anything else for the rest of the day. That might be tough for a day-long coffee drinker like you to adjust to, but I find that usually if I have another cup, especially if i'm in the office, amongst the white walls and hum-drum personalities, the second one will put me slightly over the edge, anxiety-wise.

Perhaps you should find another liquid comfort. Might I suggest red wine? :wink:

s.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been doing ok with just half decaf and I'm trying to keep it down to less than four cups a day but yesterday I had six before I noticed. :roll:

:lol: Is it okay to drink red wine at work?
I like beer better. Red wine tastes good but it makes my tummy feel funny.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Layla said:


> I've been doing ok with just half decaf and I'm trying to keep it down to less than four cups a day but yesterday I had six before I noticed. :roll:
> 
> :lol: Is it okay to drink red wine at work?
> I like beer better. Red wine tastes good but it makes my tummy feel funny.


That "funny feeling" in your tummy means that you're not drinking nearly enough. :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

sebastian said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing ok with just half decaf and I'm trying to keep it down to less than four cups a day but yesterday I had six before I noticed. :roll:
> ...


Okay.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi layla, you might want to try some different natural herbextracts. Some taste great, contain no caffeine and have placebo health benefits. 

Rooibos and mint for example just taste ok 
St. Johnswort, valerian root & passionflower have a little bitty of antidepressive actions.
Mulungu, wild lettuce herb & Skullcap appear to have a little bitty more of effect.
Kanna, has effect, but is expensive and probably unwise to use.

My advise about coffee, alcohol and candybars is cut it back and solely use them when you enjoy m with friends.
Cuz personally I think life's easier now Im decaffinated.  Besides neurotic fearful personalities are more prone to stomach-irritation, so you don't want to taunt your inside with caffeine, alcohol and aspirine. :twisted:


----------

